# Best threads in TCoD history?



## Luxcario

What the title says. I myself nominate "randomness is not funny" and "Newbies/seniors?" but what I really want to know is what you guys think.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

The old forum pairings thread caused quite a stir. (it's previous incarnation, not the current one.) That's noteworthy, at least.


----------



## bulbasaur

I A Boob, period, discussion over.


----------



## Datura

Regarding Light Mightyena always sticks out in my mind. It's embarrassing to look back on that and see how poorly we handled the situation. (Mother expresses concern over her daughter. Solution? Yell at and insult the mother, apparently.)

I'll always have fond memories of the Keczilla drama. And, of course, the wonderful forum newspaper.


----------



## Flora

RespectTheBlade said:


> The old forum pairings thread caused quite a stir. (it's previous incarnation, not the current one.) That's noteworthy, at least.


I'm not sure whether I should be honored or worried!



bulbasaur said:


> I A Boob, period, discussion over.


...Okay this wins.


----------



## Phantom

I A Boob from more recent threads... but I seriously can't remember any old ones.


----------



## Superbird

I a boob, definitely. HAnds down.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Those invisionfree threads.

They're better than anything we had here.

As for my current vote, anything Terry T. posted. If only because it's been so long since we've had something similar. Not that it's a bad thing, but a girl needs entertainment, y'know?


----------



## Tailsy

everything i've ever posted in my entire time

because i'm fuckin hilarious


----------



## spaekle

Terry T's poetry thread
that one CC thread where the guy couldn't masturbate any more because his mom told him he had to keep his door open
that one thread where Turbo's friend told him the government was going to lock up everyone with ADHD


----------



## RespectTheBlade

There was Gary Oak's introduction thread that turned into an all out slam poetry battle.

Also the Battle For Asber thread deserves mention.


----------



## hopeandjoy

technosexual said:


> that one thread where Turbo's friend told him the government was going to lock up everyone with ADHD


And so hope remembered the one reason that she almost wished the Wayback Machine archived threads.


----------



## bulbasaur

Dātura;568934 said:
			
		

> Regarding Light Mightyena always sticks out in my mind. It's embarrassing to look back on that and see how poorly we handled the situation. (Mother expresses concern over her daughter. Solution? Yell at and insult the mother, apparently.)


I dug some... interesting pictures up:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/icedragon2211/lightm.png
http://img14.exs.cx/img14/2229/15-LMBanner.png
http://img54.exs.cx/img54/8691/dd-lightdark.png

Hey, I think there's a Light Mightyena at this forums? Is she the same one? What happened in the end?


----------



## Zero Moment

technosexual said:


> Terry T's poetry thread
> that one CC thread where the guy couldn't masturbate any more because his mom told him he had to keep his door open
> that one thread where Turbo's friend told him the government was going to lock up everyone with ADHD


Argh, I wish these weren't restricted viewing :o(


----------



## spaekle

The last two were on the old vB and don't seem to be salvageable via the wayback machine (although if you look in May 2008 you can see Turbo's is the latest post in the Insanity forum!).  The Pokepoems one is right here though.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Personally, I don't see the appeal of Randomness is Not Funny or what Newbie/seniors became because... uh, well, randomness is not funny. Period.


----------



## Zero Moment

hopeandjoy said:


> Personally, I don't see the appeal of Randomness is Not Funny or what Newbie/seniors became because... uh, well, randomness is not funny. Period.


Randomness is 100% funny if used in the right way :o)


----------



## Mai

Dātura;568934 said:
			
		

> Regarding Light Mightyena always sticks out in my mind. It's embarrassing to look back on that and see how poorly we handled the situation. (Mother expresses concern over her daughter. Solution? Yell at and insult the mother, apparently.)
> 
> I'll always have fond memories of the Keczilla drama. And, of course, the wonderful forum newspaper.


Those first two are amusing in a painful way. Shame I can't see the third, though.

(The old version of ASB seems... interesting. Official betting on the outcomes of a tournament?)


----------



## Phantom

Dātura;568934 said:
			
		

> Regarding Light Mightyena always sticks out in my mind. It's embarrassing to look back on that and see how poorly we handled the situation. (Mother expresses concern over her daughter. Solution? Yell at and insult the mother, apparently.)


Wow, that was before my time, but I remember it because it was one of the threads I browsed before joining.... Nidokingu? Name I haven't heard in a loong time. 

And the Keczilla drama... I don't rememember, but they never did get to come back did they? 

Also Turbo's threads, all of them, we need to make a list of as many as we can find and laugh at them.

Also: I remembered my old password for IF! Heehee...


----------



## Datura

Oh fuck me, I forgot about Terry T.'s poetry thread. That wins, hands down.


----------



## Monoking

Phantom said:


> Also Turbo's threads, all of them, we need to make a list of as many as we can find and laugh at them.


What did this Turbo guy do, anyway?


----------



## ultraviolet

Something _unspeakable_.


----------



## MentheLapin

I A Boob will always have a special place in my boob heart.


----------



## spaekle

Richie said:


> What did this Turbo guy do, anyway?


Man, you should read up. He's gonna take over the world someday!


----------



## Phantom

MentheLapin said:


> I A Boob will always have a special place in my boob heart.


Close enough. 

And new people can not speak of Turbo for their lack of experiencing Turbo at his 'prime'.


----------



## spaekle

When _was_ Turbo at his prime? If it was on IF then damn, I missed it. I remember as far back as his fanfiction thread on vB1 though.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I A Boob is pretty great, yes. Buuut this thread here also holds a special place in my heart. Sadly I'm too new to have existed on the internet for any of the IF era though; I joined during old vB. There were some pretty great threads back then too, sadly I cannot find any of them.


----------



## Monoking

spaekle said:


> Man, you should read up. He's gonna take over the world someday!





Phantom said:


> And new people can not speak of Turbo for their lack of experiencing Turbo at his 'prime'.


....
What?
Just..what.


----------



## Monoking

spaekle said:


> Man, you should read up. He's gonna take over the world someday!





Phantom said:


> And new people can not speak of Turbo for their lack of experiencing Turbo at his 'prime'.


....
What?
Just..what.


----------



## Butterfree

My favorite thread is the Crushes thread that was at the old vBulletin. Because it chronicled my attempts to flirt with Shadey. :D

I A Boob was pretty amusing, though. And Regarding Light Mightyena is definitely one of the most memorable.


----------



## Phantom

Zora of Termina said:


> I A Boob is pretty great, yes. Buuut this thread here also holds a special place in my heart.


Hahaha that is sooo awesome and _true dammit_.

EDIT: This, nice April fools joke.


----------



## Murkrow

I don't "get" a lot of the threads being mentioned. Maybe I lack a sense of humour.


----------



## Phantom

For the newbies interested in Turbo, here. 

Though I will admit it's sort of funny now.


----------

